

Breakfast with the FT: Ray Kurzweil - jeffreyrogers
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/9ed80e14-dd11-11e4-a772-00144feab7de.html#axzz3WvRXBOaE

======
jeffreyrogers
If you don't have an FT subscription you might not be able to see more than
the headline. In that case just google the title, "Breakfast with the FT: Ray
Kurzweil", and click on the link, which will let you get around the paywall.

